# aristo box car doors



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know the scale width of the box car double doors{door} ? i believe the new cars are 40 ft'er


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't mean to be a wise-guy, but just measure the door on your model and multiply by 29, and you'll get the scale width!

Ed


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Each door is according to my measurements a scale 6'6" ... 1:29 scale...and they are 40 footers..
Gary


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

yes i can read a ruler & i would if i had a car !!! DUH !!! been casting my own 4-6-7 & 10 foot wide Aristo doors for 8 years...no more need to make my own 6 footers now..thanx for the info


----------

